# كريمات تفتيح الركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسه وكريم ايكو وزبدة الشيا وغيرها



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

*الكريم الامريكي العجيب لتبييض الركب والاكواع*
*



*​
*معلومات المنتج** 
مكوناته طبيعيه
يساعد على توحيد المنطقه الداكنه ويحد من ظهور السوادمرة اخرى

يوضع على الاماكن الغامقه اللي جلدتها قويه زي الركب والاكواع لانه قوي ولا يوضع على 
الاماكن احساسه اللي جلدتها 
لينه ولا يوضع على الوجه
يستخدم مرة او مرتين في اليوم*سعره 130 ريال

من منتجات
DAGGETT&RAMSDEL
لتفتيح الاباط والمناطق الحساسه
http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/<A href="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=336960">

[/urlhttp://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/الكريم اثبت نجاحه في الدول العربيه ودول الخليج للذين يعانون من اسمرار هذه المناطق
طبيعي وخالي من الكورتيزون
ليس له اضرار جانبيه
--------------
طريقة الاستخدام:
-تدليك المنطقه مرة واحده في اليوم
- مناسب لكل انواع البشره
- يساعد على تلاشي السواد في [URL="http://forum.mn66.com/t285619.html"]المناطق الحساسه
- مرطب
- فعال للبشره الحساسه
(صناعه امريكيه)
مناسب للمرأه والرجل
سعره 130 ريال













الكريم الامريكي
للتخلص من الهالات السوداء تحت العين
لايحتوى على الكورتيزون او اي مواد كيميائيه مضرة
امن ومستخلص من النبات ومحتوياته طبيعيه 
يحد من ظهورالهالات مرة اخرى
يستخدم مرة واحده في اليوم
لطيف على الجلد

سعره 120 ريال







كريم [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=336960"]الايكو [/URL]ثلاث في واحد









يستخدم ككريم مرطب للوجه ومغذي


وكريم لالقاء الضوء على منطقة العين


ويجمع بين الفيتامينات أ - ج - هـ مع الجزيئات العاكسه التي تعطي البشره لونا لامعا ومشع ولاظهار الميك


اب ذو رونق خاص ومتألق
سعره 120 ريال












دللي نفسك مع زبدة تشققات البطن لتغذية وترطيب بشرتك طوال تسعة اشهر
هذه الزبده الغنيه بالمواد الطبيعيه والمخلوطه بزبدة [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=336960"]الشيا [/URL][URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=336960"]وزبدة [/URL]الكاكاووالجوجوبا
والخاليه من العطور والاضافات الاخرى
لتجعل بطنك لينا وناعما 

طريقة الاستخدام
ضعي الزبدةعلى بطنك بعمل مساج خفيف اثناء كبرها على مر الشهورللحفاظ على ليونة الجلد
(امسحي القليل منها على الثديين من الخارج (الجلد فقط
سعره 160 ريال








​خام صفراء تعبئة مصنع حجم كيلو
شعرك تالف بشرتك باهته وجافه عندك 
اكزيما او تعرفي من يعاني منها شفايفك جافه
حروق بقع تجاااعيد , تشققات الحمل , 
الكلف وغيره
سعرها 220 ريال







*

*
*معلومات المنتج** 
وللصابون الاسود فوائد كثيره منها 



ازالة اثار حب الشباب: 
حب الشباب ليس سببه التلوث اللذي 
ياتي من الطبيعه او الجو 
ولكن يكون نتيجة اطلاق الزيوت المفرطه من الجسم ،
والصابون العادي يمكن ان يخفف هذه الزيوت
ولكن الصابون الاسود 
يعتبر منظف للوجه ومزيل لاثار 
التي تترتب من حب الشباب ويزيل الندبات. 







يساعد على ازالة تهيج البشرة 





يساعد استعمال الصابون الاسود لازالة 
ويخفف ايضا من تهيج الجلد والحكه 
على سبيل المثال الطفح الجلدي.




مناسب لجميع انواع البشرة:





يمكن استخدام الصابون الاسود
لعلاج المشاكل على جميع انواع البشرة
بما في ذلك الجلود الجافه والخشنه
والزيتيه والمعتدله.




مفيد لعلاج امراض الجلد:
يعتبر الصابون الاسود مفيدا جدا
للحد من المضايقات التي ترتبط مع الامراض الجلدية
مثل الصدفيه والاكزيما.




يساعد على ازالة المكياج:
الصابون الاسود ليش مجرد علاج للبشره
لكن يعتبر ايضا المطهر المثالي لإزالة المكياج ،
فهو يزيل كل شي من المواد الكيميائية
التي يمكن ان تفسد على الجلد وتضره
ويساعد ايضا في جعل البشره نظيفه ومتجددة.




مفيد للتجاعيد وشد البشرة:
استخدام الصابون الاسود يساعد على ازالة الخطوط
التي تتكون في الوجه
من جراء تقدم السن 
ويساعد على تاخير العلامات المبكره للشيخوخه
حيث يعتبر من اهم المواد في تاخير الشيخوخه.
وشد البشره بطريقه ملفته



مفيد للبشرة الدهنيه:
يعتبر استخدام الصابون الاسود باستمرار 
على ازالة الزيوت الاضافيه في الوجه
ومفيد ايضا في منع تكويت البثور وغيرها
من المشاكل المرتبطه في البشره الدهنيه.



مفيد جدا للشعر:
يمكن استخدام الصابون الاسود لتنظيف الشعر
بشكل عميق ويساعد على علاج فروة الرأس
من الامراض 
وبعد التنظيف يمكن استخدام مكيفات الشعر العاديه
حيث يعطي لمعان للشعر بشكل لافت
نتائجها مضمونه ومن اول استخدام
سعرها 45 ريال
*





التسليم يد بيد في الرياض ومكه وجده والطائف وينبع والمدينه والاحساء والخبر والدمام وتبوك
للطلب 0503793567 
حياكم الله في متجري رابطه http://www.my-semo.com​


----------



## شيخة حضرمية (17 يوليو 2012)

*رد: كريمات تفتيح الركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسه وكريم ايكو وزبدة الشيا وغيرها*

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: كريمات تفتيح الركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسه وكريم ايكو وزبدة الشيا وغيرها*

لا اله الا الله


----------

